# Like pizza? Favorite toppings?



## Marie5656 (Feb 12, 2021)

*Do you like pizza? What are favorite toppings.  I had a pizza craving this evening, and ordered delivery.  Have a nice, local (non chain) place that I order from.
I do not go for the oddball toppings like pineapple or anything. Though, to each their own. Sometimes I go basic...cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms.  For tonight's pizza I added bacon, because I could.   Sometimes I will go all out, add sausage, black olives or green pepper.  Do not like onions, or spicy stuff, so a no go there.  Though, when Rick was around I would do onions and hot peppers on half. 'I usually eat my fill, then separate the slices into freezer bags, and freeze for later.*


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2021)

While I’m trying to eat much less meat, I do like ham and pineapple with green olives, onions, mozzarella cheese and hot peppers.


----------



## Dana (Feb 12, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Do you like pizza? What are favorite toppings.  I had a pizza craving this evening, and ordered delivery.  Have a nice, local (non chain) place that I order from.
> I do not go for the oddball toppings like pineapple or anything. Though, to each their own. Sometimes I go basic...cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms.  For tonight's pizza I added bacon, because I could.   Sometimes I will go all out, add sausage, black olives or green pepper.  Do not like onions, or spicy stuff, so a no go there.  Though, when Rick was around I would do onions and hot peppers on half. 'I usually eat my fill, then separate the slices into freezer bags, and freeze for later.*



I love a good pizza and sorry Marie5656, I am Australian - have to have pineapple. Fave topping:lots of cheese, anchovies, onions, jalapeno, maybe some prosciutto...yum!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2021)

Stuffed crust pizza with plenty of cheese, and pepperoni and sausage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2021)

I love pizza. I loved when my son took me shopping and we'd have lunch at a pizza parlor that was in the strip mall with Dollar Tree and Big Lots. Haven't done that since COVID started.  Now I keep my own pizza making ingredients in the house. I use 1/2 piece of Stonefire Naan bread. I prefer the white but all I have now is the wheat (keep it in the freezer). I use Francesco Rinaldi sauce, dried basil, mozzarella or Caribe queso. Sometimes I'll add the tiniest pieces of frozen broccoli florets that are left at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2021)

We like NY style pizza and three are a couple of good local pizzerias near us that deliver or have take out, never order from the chains.  We usually like regular cheese only, once in a blue moon we'll get pepperoni, sausage, bacon, mushrooms or onion.  Neither of us like pineapple at all on pizza.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)

Canadian bacon, pineapple and black olives on a thin crust.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)

Dana said:


> I love a good pizza and sorry Marie5656, I am Australian - have to have pineapple. Fave topping:lots of cheese, anchovies, onions, jalapeno, maybe some prosciutto...yum!


Sounds delish, @Dana


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 12, 2021)

I have to make mine gluten free but I make up for it with toppings, plenty of cheese, green peppers and mushrooms. I put so much on the crust it could be cardboard and you would never know it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

One that nobody mentioned... shrimp!

So everything everyone has mentioned PLUS SHRIMP!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage, pepperoni, onions and green peppers. Sometimes extra cheese.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2021)

I enjoy most any combination of the traditional pizza toppings in small amounts on a thin crust that I can pick up and fold.

No loaded garbage or sweep the floor pizzas for me!


----------



## Chet (Feb 13, 2021)

There is no bad pizza, but if I have to pick one it is Sicilian. The crust is light and crispy with the usual tomato and cheese but baked with loads of peanut oil, at least locally. A verbal description is inadequate. Got to try it.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 13, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy most any combination of the traditional pizza toppings in small amounts on a thin crust that I can pick up and fold.
> 
> No loaded garbage or sweep the floor pizzas for me!


I like a thin crust too with pepperoni or Canadian bacon, mushrooms, olives, cheese. Not too loaded down.

Best pizza I ever had was in Izmir, Turkey, many years ago when my husband was stationed there in the Army. I have no idea what they did to make it so good.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

extra cheese and pineapple


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't say I have ever had bad pizza.  Some pizzas are less wonderful than others.  I like to keep toppings minimal, maybe sausage or spinach,  not both.  

When I lived in New York I used to go to a place that had a spaghetti topping.  Sounds weird but it was really good.  Another favorite was the white pizza.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 13, 2021)

Now I usually have my pizza with thin crust, pepperoni, onion, green peppers, extra cheese.
I still get a craving sometimes for the pizza's I use to eat in Naples, Italy many, many years ago during our port visits while in the Navy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One that nobody mentioned... shrimp!
> 
> So everything everyone has mentioned PLUS SHRIMP!


Seafood pizza? Never considered shrimp


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 13, 2021)

*I am like many here who prefer a thinner crust, rather than thick or "deep dish".  I am more about the toppings.  This thread has given me ideas for future pizza toppings.  Sorry...still will not do pineapple. LOL*


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2021)

Like pizza? Favorite toppings?​
My five 'P's

Pizza
Pan
Pie
Pepperoni



Please


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 13, 2021)

Probably not really considered a pizza, (due to not having a traditional sauce ),
but I enjoy a Breakfast pizza with bacon, sausage and eggs now and again.

I enjoy eggs and find an egg on top, is my go-to burger now.

Sunday treats are eggs benedict with a couple of Mimosas.

( probably this needed to go in the egg thread, but what the heck )


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 13, 2021)

You don'ta putta da pickles ona da pizza!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 13, 2021)

I usually stick w/pepperoni and olives.

Or, if I'm feeling really adventurous lol I'll get 1/2 pepperoni and1/2  ham and pineapple.
And sprinkle some red pepper flakes on it.  Or dip it in ranch dressing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Seafood pizza? Never considered shrimp


OMG, do give it a try, Maria!

You're going to love it! Salami, cheese, green peppers, onion, shrimp... yummy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I usually stick w/pepperoni and olives.
> 
> Or, if I'm feeling really adventurous lol I'll get 1/2 pepperoni and1/2  ham and pineapple.
> And sprinkle some red pepper flakes on it.  Or dip it in ranch dressing.


We're red pepper flake fans here, too, Dob!


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm a traditionalist I guess. I grew up in an Italian neighborhood in upstate NY.
My wife is 100% undiluted Italian from Boston. We both like NY style pizza. Thin crust from a wood fired oven at 800 degrees.
pepperoni and cheese, or roasted peppers and caramelized onions, *margherita* pizza,  and a few others.
Ever been  to the north end in Boston? Great pizza! ever try a Fresh clam, garlic and white cheese pizza?
To die for!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)

@Marie5656 

I'd like to say that thanks to you, both hubby and I are craving pizza but neither one wants to go out and pick it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Last time they delivered, it was a total mess and cold.  Never again.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Feb 13, 2021)

All of the above except pineapple add anchovies,NY style,thin crust.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Marie5656
> 
> I'd like to say that thanks to you, both hubby and I are craving pizza but neither one wants to go out and pick it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Last time they delivered, it was a total mess and cold.  Never again.View attachment 149703


Mine is never cold. Don't you have a microwave Pammy?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 13, 2021)

I have never tried Pineapple on a pizza. I might have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

anchovies =


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I have never tried Pineapple on a pizza. I might have to give that a try sometime.


I enjoy a veggie lovers with all the veggies except jalapeno's & I like to have them throw some pineapple and black olives on. Yummy!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Mine is never cold. Don't you have a microwave Pammy?


No, we live in a cave.      Awwww, "Pammy" sounds so cute, thank you.  I have a cousin who addresses me as, "Pamcakes".


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

I usually end up having to nuke mine cuz I get distracted online (wonder why?) and it gets cold. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I usually end up having to nuke mine cuz I get distracted online (wonder why?) and it gets cold. LOL


Well, the last one that was delivered looked like it had been in a car wreck.  Everything was smeared on the box.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, the last one that was delivered looked like it had been in a car wreck.  Everything was smeared on the box.


Last time I had that happen someone said it probably got dropped. Sometimes I wonder if the drivers toss that crap into the car. Ya know?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, the last one that was delivered looked like it had been in a car wreck.


We NEVER get food delivered anymore. From what we have seen on the News, some delivery people like to take a sample of your food or drink before they deliver it to you. So if your missing a few pepperonis, you know where they went.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I have never tried Pineapple on a pizza. I might have to give that a try sometime


Yeah......I jus' can't wrap my mind around pineapple on my pizza
Might try it....once

Tried a piece of lime in my beer once.......once


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> We NEVER get food delivered anymore. From what we have seen on the News, some delivery people like to take a sample of your food or drink before they deliver it to you. So if your missing a few pepperonis, you know where they went.


I have never had that happen. Ever.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm a thick crust, extra cheese, pepperoni (Bridgeford) person!
Add a bit of pineapple, if you want a change (it ain't bad).
Tried a sauerkraut pizza once; it was edible but I didn't like it enough to get it again.

There are only 2 things that I don't care for on a pizza; eggplant, and little dead fish...

Last nights pizza; DiGiorno three meat, with a light dusting of onion and garlic powder, and extra cheese (about a cup / 4 oz.).

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One that nobody mentioned... shrimp!
> 
> So everything everyone has mentioned PLUS SHRIMP!


Never crossed my mind to put shrimp on it...will definitely try this. I like shrimp!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> Never crossed my mind to put shrimp on it...will definitely try this. I like shrimp!


So good!

You'll love it!

Don't get the large shrimp, just the small ones that come already cooked. The ones people eat with toothpicks.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Mine is never cold. Don't you have a microwave Pammy?


My turn to get a knock on the door...my daughter must have been reading my mind as she had a box with pizza in it for my lunch and it got cold just walking from her house to mine but so easy to reheat! Yeahhh!


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 14, 2021)

The best way to reheat pizza IMO is to put the slices on a cookie sheet and pop in the oven preheated to 475

Takes a few minutes longer than the microwave but it is worth it.

Microwave just makes it soggy.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2021)

Hot sausage, hot peppers, onions, garlic, black olives, mushrooms and lots of cheese on a thin crusty crust.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 14, 2021)

A good quick way to reheat pizza;
nuke it to warm it through (and recover the crust)... less than a minute (~45 seconds) per slice... time may vary depending on the microwave...
Then pop it into the air fryer long enough to slightly darken the cheese... removes any sogginess due to nuking.

Enjoy!

Edit causes of soggy pizza;
https://www.pmq.com/the-three-common-causes-of-soggy-pizza
https://www.myhouseofpizza.com/soggy-pizza-crust
https://www.pizzacraft.com/blogs/pizzacraft-blog/67412803-how-to-reheat-pizza


----------



## Chet (Feb 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> The best way to reheat pizza IMO is to put the slices on a cookie sheet and pop in the oven preheated to 475
> 
> Takes a few minutes longer than the microwave but it is worth it.
> 
> Microwave just makes it soggy.


I reheat pizza by putting it in a small pan covered with aluminum foil after putting a folded wet paper towel in with it. The moisture in the towel steams a little and reintroduces the moisture that the cold pizza lost by sitting.


----------

